

What do most use for IMAP backup - biturd

I wrote this, which was apparently too long: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dl.dropbox.com&#x2F;u&#x2F;340087&#x2F;drops&#x2F;10.31.14&#x2F;email-31-205457.md<p>Can I get some suggestions on how people are doing backups of their email?  I am using IMAP, google specifically, for domains, not just a plain email address, but there are those to consider as well.<p>I am looking for some sort of IMAP rsync type system, but since google has a strange way of interpreting an RFC and is using labels&#x2F;tags as folders, and how a message can show up in x places, not just one, forces me to look at scripting this as a large code base that can basically be a small IMAP MTA that saves files in a directory based system that is comparable with say &quot;dovecot&quot; or whatever other IMAP MTA&#x2F;IMAP store there is that is using a open format that won&#x27;t bite me 20 years from now.<p>What is your IMAP backup solution?
======
kngspook
I worked professionally on email clients for 4 years, and was a hobbyist for a
while before that. I almost always use imapsync by Gilles Lamiral.

By default it will do a uni-directional transfer, but it accounts for
duplicates and can be instructed to delete emails that don't exist on the
originating side to have a more sync-like behavior. It also has a variety of
filtering tools built in (ie. only transfer last week's emails, or only emails
with a particular header).

If I sound like a fan-boy, it's because I am: I would not have been so
comfortable in my work without having solid backs, it's saved me literally
days of coding up specialized tools for various tasks and repairs, and saved
me from dataloss more than once.

[http://imapsync.lamiral.info/](http://imapsync.lamiral.info/)

My workflow was to run a VPS with Dovecot and pull my email from my various
accounts on to that, and then put the Dovecot maildir under git, and then
occasionally bundle it up into a 7z archive with max compression (nowadays, I
might look into xz) to pull onto an external hard drive.

~~~
biturd
Fanboy is what I wanted in a way, someone who knows a system in and out, and
like me has run mail systems in the past.

If you know this well, and it is working for you, and you used it to dev
clients, then that says a lot, as if you are dev'ing a client, you need a
defined corpus and easy way to roll in and out of certain things you have
done.

I wish I had this when I was trying to make a webmail based IMAP reader in
php.

------
db48x
I use offlineimap. It does incremental syncing, and bidirectional syncing. You
can pull email from one server and then later upload it all to another if you
switch.

offlineimap.org.

------
troymc
I use CloudPull, a Mac app, to backup all my Gmail emails on my local hard
drive. It also backs up my Google Contacts, Google Calendar, and Google Drive.
(My local hard drive is then backed up in two ways, one local, one in the
cloud.)

I used to use Backupify, a cloud-based service to backup my Google Account,
but CloudPull is less expensive, and more in my control.

